# Blurry picture on non-HD channels and regular tv



## use2bbandman (Dec 2, 2008)

Almost three weeks ago I had Directv installed in my home, with one receiver being an HD/DVR receiver to hook up with my plasma tv, and the other receiver being a non-HD receiver to hook up on the other end of the house with a standard tv. I had been on Charter Cable for years, but decided I would like to have more HD channels than they offer, so I switched.

From the moment they were installed and Charter was disconnected, I have had blurry/soft/non-definitive reception on the non-HD channels on the plasma and the same type of picture on the standard tv. The HD channels are GREAT!

I have had the installer return, and two different Directv service men here over since I switched to Directv....and they cannot locate/find the problem. Now, on one has checked the actual dish or connections on the roof, as some have suggested on another forum. I have had friends, Turkey Day family members, and others stop and look at the reception I am getting and no one things it is correct.....not nearly as good as their reception/picture on their Directv's.

I need thoughts/ ideas........Directv is not beginning to give me the "run around" by just sending the same men back up here, and...they, too, agree it is not right.

Help!......


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

SD channels look like crap with D*
There's just no other way around it.
SD PQ has suffered as more HD channels have been added.
And on your plasma, it will only look worse.
I personally watch little to no SD content, so it doesn't bother me.
But I can understand the frustration for those that still watch SD.
Just to be sure, make sure you have the best connection possible (HDMI for the plasma and maybe component, etc for the other TV) between your TV's and the receivers.


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

use2bbandman said:


> Almost three weeks ago I had Directv installed in my home, with one receiver being an HD/DVR receiver to hook up with my plasma tv, and the other receiver being a non-HD receiver to hook up on the other end of the house with a standard tv. I had been on Charter Cable for years, but decided I would like to have more HD channels than they offer, so I switched.
> 
> From the moment they were installed and Charter was disconnected, I have had blurry/soft/non-definitive reception on the non-HD channels on the plasma and the same type of picture on the standard tv. The HD channels are GREAT!
> 
> ...


This has always been a problem with all HD boxes (cable or Sat.) The HD looks fantastic but standard looks horrible. Only one fix. Use the RF out Yellow video out or S-video for stanard watching. It is a pain to swap your input but DTV does have a input button on their remote. The problem is your asking the HD connection to do two different modes. HD it does great. You dont ask the same of your standard connection, it looks good for standard.

Good Luck


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try turning Native On on your HD receivers and see if it helps.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

use2bbandman said:


> Almost three weeks ago I had Directv installed in my home, with one receiver being an HD/DVR receiver to hook up with my plasma tv, and the other receiver being a non-HD receiver to hook up on the other end of the house with a standard tv. I had been on Charter Cable for years, but decided I would like to have more HD channels than they offer, so I switched.
> 
> From the moment they were installed and Charter was disconnected, I have had blurry/soft/non-definitive reception on the non-HD channels on the plasma and the same type of picture on the standard tv. The HD channels are GREAT!
> 
> ...


If your install was done right,everything put in was new(dish,coax,ect.) and your signals are all in the 80s and 90s.I would suggest to try and adjust the TV settings for a clearer picture.Good Luck!.:welcome_s


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

If the picture is there with no pixelation, there most likely is nothing wrong with you DirecTV setup.

Like others have said, SD on DirecTV is just soft. Especially if you are coming from analog cable. When I made the switch (also from Charter,) I was very disappointed in the SD picture quality, no amount of playing with the settings helped. I can imagine it is pretty painful if your plasma is large.

We finally migrated everything over to HD boxes, even for the SD TV's, except for 2 small SD's.


----------

